

Grooveshark signs licensing agreement with EMI - nico
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/13/grooveshark-slips-past-emis-lawyers-signs-new-licensing-agreement-instead/

======
tomjen2
Unfortunately it is US only, so it fails to be a game changer, but I guess
congratulations are in order.

~~~
nico
Worse, usually once this kind of companies get deals with record companies,
they close their sites to non-US users. It's what happened with Pandora and
Last.fm, also Hulu on the video scene.

~~~
ABrandt
Perhaps Chris (physcab) can clear up some of these issues for us?

~~~
physcab
While I can't talk specifically about the deal terms, I can say that we are
very pleased with the agreement and think it represents forward progress for
the industry.

If any of you guys have further questions, I would encourage you to contact
our PR guy who is normally very responsive.

I'd prefer to stick to coding anyhow :)

